# Using the name of a local business.



## Potty (Feb 21, 2015)

I want to include a local café in my novel as a regular haunt for my main character. But I was wondering if I needed to get the permission of the venue owner before I did something like that or if I could just go ahead and use it.


----------



## Bloggsworth (Feb 21, 2015)

Well, I would suggest that, if nothing but good comes of your protagonist's occupation of a seat in the corner, then it would be polite to tell them, you never know, they may offer you a lifetime's supply of free coffees for making them famous...


----------



## Potty (Feb 21, 2015)

Thanks for the tip. Just gave them a quick call and they were happy for me to use the name. No free food though.


----------



## Bloggsworth (Feb 21, 2015)

To make it memorable, find something distinctive on the menu for your protagonist's regular visit: Lapsang Souchong tea, toasted teacakes with quince jelly...


----------



## Potty (Feb 21, 2015)

Went with a bacon sandwich... might change that though!


----------



## Bloggsworth (Feb 21, 2015)

Potty said:


> Went with a bacon sandwich... might change that though!



Bacon sarnies are ubiquitous...


----------



## Potty (Feb 21, 2015)

You're right, it was just what I was eating at the time.


----------



## Willi45 (Apr 18, 2015)

My Professor always says that before using the name of any company in your business you should take permission. Sometimes they don’t allow such things and your business can get affected just because of this mistake.


----------

